# Oogle Rene Herse Tandem, '77



## bulldog1935 (May 14, 2016)

another bike on ebay, $5000, which is a fair price for this.  A great photo set.  No, will not be mine.  



 


 


 


 
rear drum for descending grades, plus rim brakes


 
sexy lugs


----------

